# Melton Mowbrary Hospital, Leicester, November 2015



## HughieD (Nov 16, 2015)

This one was a bit of a fail/win. Went across to Melton Mowbrary to see the Vagrancy Cells. Fail in that I didn't see them as the building I thought was them turned out to be something else and as I was pushed for time I returned without seeing them. However, what I did manage to see was still quite interesting (another part of the hospital that is abandoned). Info on the hospital itself is quite scarce. There is some history on the Vagrancy Cells block but I’ll leave that until I revisit. The hospital itself is still open so it’s a bit weird exploring abandoned buildings next to a ‘live’ site. The NHS are looking to sell off a number of former hospital buildings that now lay empty and boarded up. I explored two buildings to the south-west of the site: the former boiler room and what looks to have been an entertainment block which acted as a meeting place/place to put shows etc on. Here are the pictures.

First up the former entertainments block/club house style building:


img2771 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2769 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Ah, an invitingly open door!


img2788 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This looks like a bit of a stage for performances:


img2767 by HughieDW, on Flickr

View from the stage:


img2759 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Nature trying to force its way in…


img2764 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A very dark kitchen area:


img2763 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Obligatory men’s toilet block shot:


img2766 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Ooo…look at that wall paper!


img2761 by HughieDW, on Flickr

On to the former boiler room:


img2787 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Looks like they just left everything behind:


img2784 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A Boiler-room diploma certificate:


img2776 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Lots of old soap dispenser boxes:


img2783 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Ceiling in need of a re-paint:


img2782 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The boiler room itself:


img2781 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A little bit of natural light here:


img2778 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks to this cute little skylight:


img2775 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And a quick show of the boiler chimney:


img2770 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2792 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## krela (Nov 16, 2015)

I think that has to be the first "please leave taps running" sign I've ever seen...


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 16, 2015)

yes, very good work Hughie
Not seen this part before
I really must get round to this as its on my proverbial doorstep


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 16, 2015)

Very nice hughie


----------



## Richard Davies (Nov 16, 2015)

The wallpaper looks very cinema / Indian reastaurant.


----------



## smiler (Nov 16, 2015)

krela said:


> I think that has to be the first "please leave taps running" sign I've ever seen...


Maybe it's reverse psychology krela, I liked this Hughie, the shot of the chimney was a cracker, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Nov 17, 2015)

Richard Davies said:


> The wallpaper looks very cinema / Indian reastaurant.



Ha ha...yes, doesn't it just!



smiler said:


> Maybe it's reverse psychology krela, I liked this Hughie, the shot of the chimney was a cracker, Thanks



Cheers Smiler. The time just flue by there...


----------



## Conrad (Nov 17, 2015)

Nicely done


----------



## Rubex (Nov 17, 2015)

What a cool place! Great photos HughieD


----------



## tumble112 (Nov 17, 2015)

A great little find, with an open door. More than makes up for your fail.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice one.Thanks for sharing


----------



## Landie_Man (Nov 18, 2015)

Me and Mookster wrote this off and left for another site when we went, we had a wander though.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 19, 2015)

Nice one! Theres a lot there, and I've not seen this one before! 
Excellent work, thanks for sharing


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 1, 2015)

Awesome. Im planning a visit that way soon, may take a peek in


----------

